# Ted Cruz Puts The " Wood " to Jimmy Kimmel in Celebrity Basket Ball Game....



## nononono (Jun 17, 2018)

*Ha....Smart mouth jackass Jimmy Kimmel gets his butt beat by a US Senator*
*in a Celebrity Basketball Game.....*

*




*


*Look at Kimmel, he sucks....that about sums it up !*


*Now who's the " Blobfish " Late Night Pervert.....Huh ....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 17, 2018)

I think both of em should get their feelings out behind closed doors.
Those people aren't us people.


----------



## Booter (Jun 18, 2018)

What a great thing for these 2 guys to do.  Our country needs more of this sort of thing. 

Shame on you 2 boneheads for mocking them.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> What a great thing for these 2 guys to do.  Our country needs more of this sort of thing.
> 
> Shame on you 2 boneheads for mocking them.



*Calling someone a " Bonehead " is Racist in the Liberal sense, therefore I*
*have free reign to harass your Stupid Ass for another 12 months.....*
*Secondly, you clearly did NOT see my intent with the post nor were*
*you at all able to grasp the sarcasm from Mr Fandango.....*
*In closing I recommend that you call a local Physician and place a house*
*call so as he may facilitate the removal of your Large Head from that*
*swollen rosebud you call a lower colon exit.....as you obviously cannot*
*operate a vehicle in your present condition...how you get these posts on*
*the internet is quite amazing...*


----------



## Booter (Jun 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Calling someone a " Bonehead " is Racist in the Liberal sense, therefore I*
> *have free reign to harass your Stupid Ass for another 12 months.....*
> *Secondly, you clearly did NOT see my intent with the post nor were*
> *you at all able to grasp the sarcasm from Mr Fandango.....*
> ...


Your posts have intent?  Ok, bonehead.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> Your posts have intent?  Ok, bonehead.


*Yes they do Butt Picaroon.....*


----------

